# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Собрать системный блок до 70к

## Whitecolor

Всем привет. Помогите собрать системный блок: без видеокарты и монитора, 32 Gb оперативной памяти, 2-3 Tb жесткий диск HDD, 256 Gb жесткий диск SSD, с
бюджетом до 70 000.
1) Домашнее использование, игры не планируются
2) Москва, магазин Регард

----------


## MedForce

Без проблем. Строишь педаль на вот таком https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar281553.htm камне. К нему мамку типа https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar291600.htm. ХДД - Р300 от Тошиба, ССД - самсунг 860, оперативу тоже зеленый самсунг или, если не хочешь возиться с разгоном - Ж-Скилл, но она подороже будет. БП - чифтек протон 600-650 Вт, корпус по вкусу. Если игр не будет, видеокарту - РХ 580 (590) на 4(8) гб.

----------


## Whitecolor

Спасибо

----------


## Whitecolor

Оцените сборку: 
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar265138.htm 
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar233550.htm 
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar232787.htm 
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar303318.htm 
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar299729.htm 
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar119108.htm 
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar248989.htm 
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar287111.htm 
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar112258.htm

----------


## MedForce

Видеокарта? Один из самых дорогих компонентов же. По БП я уже говорилна технарях, а вот тут еще замечу по поводу ХДД. Ты уверен, что тебе такой здоровенный надо? Обычно сейчас пределе это типа https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar198658.htm Р300 на 2 гектара.

----------


## Whitecolor

> Видеокарта?


Отдельно потом наверно куплю

----------


## Whitecolor

Блок питания в итоге выбрал вот этот
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar210579.htm
Оперативная память
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar309110.htm
Корпус
https://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar253654.htm

----------

